# Freebox Delta & Time Machine



## Marc ou Net (5 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
Il y a un moment je suis entré dans le monde du Net avec la Freebox Revolution. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que c'est la seule box qui sait dialoguer avec mon Mac et faire fonctionner Time Machine sur un disque dur externe branché sur la box.
Ce que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est si les deux nouvelles box sont, elles aussi, compatibles avec Time Machine.


----------



## Daffy44 (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

On peut le supposer d’autant que les dernières versions de macOS gèrent le smb


----------



## Marc ou Net (6 Décembre 2018)

Je croise les doigts. Merci.


----------



## hercut (21 Décembre 2018)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Il y a un moment je suis entré dans le monde du Net avec la Freebox Revolution. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que c'est la seule box qui sait dialoguer avec mon Mac et faire fonctionner Time Machine sur un disque dur externe branché sur la box.
> Ce que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est si les deux nouvelles box sont, elles aussi, compatibles avec Time Machine.


Il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci, sachant que l'os n'a pas changé. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris en regardant les retours.
Apres pourquoi changer ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (28 Décembre 2018)

C'est vrai qu'en y repensant. Mais tant que je ne l'aurais pas en main, je reste un peu anxieux. J'y peut rien, je suis un grand anxieux de nature.


----------



## cyr06 (14 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour
en espérant que vous ayez reçu votre delta, Time Machine fonctionne-t-il dessus ? j'hésite à acheter un disque dédié pour cela.
Merci d'avance


----------



## phiphi74130 (6 Février 2019)

J'attend la delta avec impatience. Ma FB6 beug de plus en plus. L'afficheur qui change de sens sans rien lui demandé et le wifi qui a planté sans raison avec une config séparé pour les 2 cartes wifi. Je ferais un test d'ici là, mais je pense plus passé par mon nas openmediavault, quand j'aurais résété l'adresse ip. Samedi, le tech free à réinitialisé le serveur dhcp et depuis la freebox est pasé d'une adress XXX.XXX.0.XXX à XXX.XXX.1.XX et depuis impossible de repassé à la première adresse. Comme le NAS est resté sur une adresse en XXX.XXX.0.XX, j'ai toujours accès au disque, mais plus à l'interface de configuration.


----------



## phiphi74130 (26 Février 2019)

Sa ne fonctionne pas. J'ai fais le test. Manque plus qu'a espéré une maj qui règle le problème


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2019)

Bonjour le soucis est connu (voir sur le bugtracker Freebox) il faudra une mise à jour, qu'il ne faut pas espérer pour demain vu le boulot qu'ils ont.


----------



## Robin Groenevelt (20 Mars 2021)

Est-ce que vous avez des nouvelles concernant Time Machine + Freebox Delta / Pop ? Est-ce que ça fonctionne par WiFi (car dans la passé le sauvegarde sur la Revolution par WiFi n'était pas fiable)


----------



## Marc ou Net (20 Mars 2021)

Je crains d'être un peu pessimiste. L'an dernier, j'avais des problèmes de déconnection de mon disque dur externe avec ma Delta. Le disque dur externe est destiné à la sauvegarde Time Machine. Lors d'une intervention téléphonique, un technicien a lâché un (à peu près) "Time Machine c'est de la merde, on pense arrêter cette fonction, car Apple change les règles tout le temps".
Bon, il est possible qu'ils ont changé d'avis. En tout cas, je sais que ça fonctionne sans problème, sauf que je n'ai pas testé une restauration complète de mon disque dur.


----------



## Flyperblack (30 Avril 2021)

Robin Groenevelt a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez des nouvelles concernant Time Machine + Freebox Delta / Pop ? Est-ce que ça fonctionne par WiFi (car dans la passé le sauvegarde sur la Revolution par WiFi n'était pas fiable)


Bonjour, je viens de me pencher sur le sujet, et après 2 manip' ça fonctionne nickel :

Freebox Delta avec disque dur 1To - MacOs Catalina

Premier essai, j'ouvre les paramètres et me rend sur Time Machine, je choisis naturellement "Freebox" et là : Erreur... C'était bien trop simple 

Deuxième (et dernier) essai : Je me rend sur mafreebox.freebox.fr je me connecte et me rend sur "partage MacOS" -> j'active le partage, je désactive le partage invité et je rempli le mot de passe (j'ai laissé "freebox" en utilisateur)
- De retour sur Time Machine, je. clique a nouveau sur "freebox" et là il me demande de me connecter... à priori le reste n'est pas difficile à deviner mais avec une connexion halluuuucinante de 2Mb et entièrement en Wifi, mes 500Go de sauvegarde ont dû prendre 15min!

Bref, ça fonctionne 

(EDIT) Me suis un peu emballé sur le temps de sauvegarde  je suis à 2.45 Go pour 10min ...! Me faudra donc environ 4h pour la sauvegarde complète!


----------



## chnoub (23 Juin 2022)

un an apres.....et depuis tout fonctionne bien entre time machine et le mac ? on peut utiliser le systeme raid 5 avec time machine dans la delta ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (29 Juin 2022)

Pour être franc, je ne pourrais pas répondre. D'abord parce que mon Mac ne peut aller au-delà de High Sierra, ensuite parce que mon Mac est en réparation depuis mi-décembre. J'en suis réduit à utiliser un PC, brrrrr. Ma config est la suivante : c'est un disque dur externe branché à la Delta qui stocke les sauvegardes Time Machine. Sinon, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas utiliser le service RAID 5 de la Delta avec un stockage Time Machine. Donne-nous le résultat de tes expérimentations. Je suis curieux.


----------

